# Rocksmith.2014.XBOX360-COMPLEX



## FAST6191 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Rocksmith.2014.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
Region free which is nice though this time there is not a long wait for PAL. There is some preorder/DLC stuff so expect that at some point.

The original Rocksmith was billed as half guitar tutor and half guitar hero but with real guitars. It shipped with a pretty nice USB audio adapter (called a real tone cable if you go looking) and took any electric guitar (and bass) that could spit out things on a standard jack.
It did roughly what it set out to do (it could and did teach you guitar, though some of the exercises might not have done for the more experiences among you), came with some nice songs and played well.


Amazon words and track list
Rocksmith 2014 Edition allows players to plug any real guitar or bass directly into their PC or Mac to begin their musical journey.

With a completely redesigned interface and all-new features, Rocksmith 2014 Edition is tailored to better teach the key elements of guitar playing, and to make learning faster and more fun than any other method. A new fully customizable "Riff Repeater" lets players select any section of a song they want to play, and adjust the difficulty and speed on-the-fly. A new "Master Mode" makes playing by memory more approachable and new "Guitarcade" mini-games have been created to hone specific guitar skills. With these flexible and deep practice tools, it’s never been easier for players to play their favorite songs on guitar or bass.

You can also experience "Session Mode", a groundbreaking technology that enables players of any skill level to play guitar with a virtual band that jams along with them. Players can select the style of music and the particular instruments they’d like to accompany them and the rest happens dynamically, adapting live while they play.

The track list includes:
Aerosmith - Walk This Way
Alice Cooper - No More Mr. Nice Guy
Alice In Chains - Stone
Arctic Monkeys - R U Mine?
Avenged Sevenfold - Bat Country
Bob Dylan - Knockin’ On Heaven’s Door
Boston - Peace Of Mind
Bush - Machinehead
B’z - ultra soul
Def Leppard - Pour Some Sugar On Me (2012)
Deftones - My Own Summer (Shove It)
Iron Maiden - The Trooper
EarlyRise - Wasteland
Fang Island - Chompers
Foo Fighters - Everlong
Gold Motel - Brand New Kind Of Blue
Green Day - X-Kid
Jack White - Sixteen Saltines
JAWS - Stay In
Joe Satriani - Satch Boogie
Kiss - Rock And Roll All Nite
La Sera - Love That’s Gone
Magic Wands - Black Magic
Mastodon - Blood and Thunder
Minus The Bear - Cold Company
Monster Truck - Sweet Mountain River
Muse - Knights Of Cydonia
Nirvana - Heart Shaped Box
Oasis - Don’t Look Back In Anger
Pantera - Cemetery Gates
Paramore - Now
PAWS - Sore Tummy
Queen - We Are The Champions
Radiohead - Paranoid Android
Ramones - Blitzkrieg Bop
Ratt - Round And Round
Red Fang - Wires
R.E.M. - Losing My Religion
Rise Against - Savior
Rush - The Spirit Of Radio
Screaming Females - Rotten Apple
Slayer - War Ensemble
Splashh - All I Wanna Do
System Of A Down - Hypnotize
Tak Matsumoto - Go Further
The Dear Hunter - Stuck On A Wire Out On A Fence
The Kinks - You Really Got Me
The Police - Every Breath You Take
The Rolling Stones - Paint It, Black
The Shins - For A Fool
The Smashing Pumpkins - The Chimera
The Who - My Generation
Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Mary Jane’s Last Dance
Weezer - Say It Ain’t So
White Zombie - Thunder Kiss ‘65

*Video* All the riffs back to back

A more general video as well


*Boxart*



 
*NFO*

```
- C O M P L E X -
                                                                  ▐
 ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
 ▒▓████▀▀██▄  ░▒████▀▀███▄ ▓▒███▀▀███▀▀██▄ ▒▓███▀▀██▄▐█  ▒▓███▀▀██▄ ███▄    ▄█▄
 ▓█████  ███  ▒▓████  ████ ▓████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████  ███ ▐▓██▌  ▓██
 ▓█████       ▓█████  ████ ▒████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████      ▐▓██▌  ▐██▌
 ██████       ██████  ████ █████  ███  ███ █████ ▐██▌▐█  █████       ▀███  ██▀
 ██████       ▓█████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▀  ██  ▓████▀        ███▀█
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▓████  ▀▀▀▐█       ▄███  ▐█▄
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  █████  ███▐█  ███ ▓███▌  ██▓
 ▀█████▄▄███▀ ▀█████▄▄████ █████   ▄▄▄▄██▀ █████  █████▄▄███▐█▄▄███ ▐▓███ ▀█▀
 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀██▀▀▄▄▄▄▄
   ▓                                                                       ▀▓▀
     ▀ ▐                     P R E S E N T S   :                          ▄▐

                          Rocksmith 2014 Edition

 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄

         Region      : Region Free           Languages: English
     ▄   Size        : 1 DVD                 Genre    : Music          ▐
   ▐     Platform    : XBOX 360              Date     : 10/2013         ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                     ▐

  Release Info:                                                              ▀
  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

  The all-new Rocksmith 2014 Edition is bigger, better, and faster than ever.
  Rebuilt from the ground-up, you'll experience vastly improved features, a
  new look, more flexible and deeper practice tools, new techniques and
  tunings, over 50 new hit songs, and much more.


  Notes:
  ~~~~~~~

  Enjoy


     ▄                                                                    ▐
   ▐                      Enjoy This Fine COMPLEX Release               ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                 ▐▄ bmx!
```


----------

